# how do you take circles out of hole bits??



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

never mind, i got it. you push the pilot bit in through the threaded hole once you take it off the arbor... DUH !!


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

That will work. Starting at some size, yep I forget, there usually are two slanted slots made into the sides which I use a small screwdriver to remove the wood circle. As you have found out, on the smaller hole saws you will need to remove the drill bit or arbor to remove the wood plug.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

On thicker materials, a door as an example, drill a bit over halfway from one side, then finish it from the other side; not that it always works out in your favor, but sometimes it helps keep the waste from being jammed into the bit as far, and it will leave a cleaner hole.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

if you do not need a very accurate hole, you can also wobble the hole saw as you drill/cut. It will cut the plug so it is smaller than the inside dimension of the holesaw.


----------



## waterman1971 (Apr 19, 2009)

Thurman said:


> That will work. Starting at some size, yep I forget, there usually are two slanted slots made into the sides which I use a small screwdriver to remove the wood circle. As you have found out, on the smaller hole saws you will need to remove the drill bit or arbor to remove the wood plug.


I always thought those slots were used for stabbing yourself in the palm of the hand.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

waterman1971 said:


> I always thought those slots were used for stabbing yourself in the palm of the hand.


work good, don't they??!!!

just wait and see how exciting it is when you have a screwdriver stuck in there and accidentally hit the trigger (of course the proper thing to do is unplug the drill or remove the battery which I am sure we all do just so that won't happen)


----------



## bluefish7 (Sep 22, 2014)

Does anybody know if the pilot bits come out of the hole saw bits? I broke my bit and don't have it with me, trying to determine if I need to get another hole saw with pilot bit on the way home or if I could replace the pilot bit by taking it out. THanks!


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Mine has an allen set screw to replace the pilot.


ED


----------



## Scottg (Nov 5, 2012)

If wood plug is REALLY jammed in, you can use long screws and drive them into the sides of the plug until they bottom out and they'll help push the plug out.

See video:


----------



## Energyrater (Dec 11, 2009)

I do something similar to that but I just drive a long screw into the plug to give myself something to grab on to. Then just pull/wiggle it out.


----------

